

Need Programmers - pebb
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/sof/3383072829.html

======
yk
A really challenging job offer given the server specifications:

> 10,000 compute cycles per month

I would consider assembler instead of PHP.

------
sethito
I like the irony: posting on craigslist looking for someone to build a site
like craigslist.

